# Complete Columbia Firebolt Worth?



## DeuceWheeler

Hey guys, 
I scored this in an insane deal. I am curious what you guys think it is worth. It appears to be all original, including the Super Crest tires, but missing the tank bell. Headlights are there and 100% complete, but are not working right now. Lots of corrosion and damage to the battery holder's negative contacts.
It has some rust bubbles here and there on the frame and tank. It rides so nice though.
I have no real desire to sell it, but am curious of it's value.
Any info would be great, thanks!


----------



## jd56

Nice condition from what I can see. Shame about the battery trays...horn is not that big of a deal....I'll assume it was the mechanical style.
The tank alone brings some nice return, especially if it has the visors and lenses....does it?
Value?.....what you're willing to pay is usually the best answer. My opinion, which I've been proven wrong more times than not, $175-$300. With the battery tray issues I'd say closer to the $225 mark.
Columbia peaked fender chrome always has pits. Just poor quality in my opinion.
Still a nice looking bike!!


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeuceWheeler

Thanks for you thoughts. Yes the visors and lenses are all there. Like I mentioned, the only thing missing is the push button bell.

My gut was it was worth north of $350. I've seen ratty, tankless frames sell for more than $125. But then again, I am a noob with old bikes and this is why I am seeking opinions on this bike.


----------



## jd56

$350 with the tank issues is way north. Again just my opinion.
But as everyone says....value is what you're willing to pay.
I've over paid before but, that's because I had to have it. So money wasn't the issue....hiding the acquisition from the wife was.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wayne Adam

*Hey DeuceWheeler..'61 Firebolt*

I have a pretty pristine original one in my collection.
I paid $225.00 for mine in December 2011. I know that I got a good deal.
Mine hase the bell, & the headlights work like new. The paint, chrome and decals
are all pretty excellent. I think that mine is probably worth all of $350.00 plus.
Mine is a 1961, and I think that yours is also.............Wayne


----------



## Freqman1

I'm with JD on this one and think you would do good to get $225. Few non-Schwinn middleweights (-Bowden) bring more than $250-300 even if really nice in my experience. Just hope this doesn't end up on Ebay anytime soon. V/r Shawn


----------



## Tin machine

*end up on ebay ?*

"Just hope this doesn't end up on Ebay anytime soon. V/r Shawn " so what if it does ??? then a person has the opportunity to purchase it  ? then the seller may be able to move up to something even more desirable ....its the american way ,the right to free trade ?? why is it that 90 percent of your comments have some sort of negative back lash ?


----------



## DeuceWheeler

Thanks guys, I'm just happy to have it for now.


----------



## Rustngrease

jd56 said:


> $350 with the tank issues is way north. Again just my opinion.
> But as everyone says....value is what you're willing to pay.
> I've over paid before but, that's because I had to have it. So money wasn't the issue....hiding the acquisition from the wife was.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Haha it always is the issue


----------



## Rivnut

Didn't Columbia call that a "Bermuda bell?"  I have one on my 59 Thunderbolt.  A mechanical 'ding dong.'


----------

